# Burn Treatment



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

We took a trip to Amish country today and I was glancing through an Amish manual on fire safety and burn treatment (quite a problem with lantern use, etc). In the manual, there was mention of using Burdock and grape leaves for dressing burn wounds. Here is a link that I found with more info http://morechristlike.com/burdock-leaves/


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

highlandview said:


> We took a trip to Amish country today and I was glancing through an Amish manual on fire safety and burn treatment (quite a problem with lantern use, etc). In the manual, there was mention of using Burdock and grape leaves for dressing burn wounds. Here is a link that I found with more info http://morechristlike.com/burdock-leaves/


The Amish use B&W ointment on the burns first, then put dry clean (and sometimes boiled) burdock leaves on top of the B&W ointment, then wrapping everything with nonstick gauze. Sometimes people react to burdock leaves and then they use plantain, grape or lettuce leaves. Leaves need to be clear of blemishes and not too old. The Amish cut out the hard center portion of each leaf before drying them. 

This Amish method works. I have Amish friends who have been trained to use it and they have successfully treated many burn patients in their community. I have seen Amish burn victims who healed without getting any painful skin grafts.

Very large burns can be treated with this method, but the patient often needs medical help at the same time because the body needs additional fluids to heal. In some areas the Amish have found hospitals that are willing to provide supportive care (IV fluids, etc) while the burn is being treated by the Amish burn team. The monitoring of vital signs is also very helpful

My Amish friends on the burn team are trying to set up this kind relationship with a local hospital.

deb
in wi


----------



## solar (Feb 11, 2010)

Up until the 30's or 40's hospitals used to use colloidal silver on burn victims, then the pharmaceutical establishment made them do away with it to make room for more profitable treatments.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Another natural herbal treatment for burns is Comfrey. A poultice can be made which is very soothing and healing. I have had amazing results with healing cuts/scratches/burns/bruising/strains/sprains. Key here, also, is to always properly clean a wound before applying most herbal remedies (some are antiseptic, but Comfrey isn't). Also, Comfrey heals the outer layers of skin very quickly, so it shouldn't be used on deeper wounds.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I wish I would have had this info last Christmas. I got burned frying bread dough (Italian tradition) on Christmas Eve. The hot grease rolled over my arm. I ran my arm under cold water for about twenty minutes and that helped greatly. Then I treated it with Aloe and a compression bandage. After it healed I went with vitamin E to lessen scarring. However, having the leaves and B&W on hand would have probably helped with pain and healing. I figure I have another 10-15 years before the scar fades completely.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They still use silvadene for burns. Silver is the treatment of choice for the worst infections on earth. But it doesn't make money for big pharma, so they hate it.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Surprised they don't use honey.

One wants to use dark raw honey. Put it on the burn wrap and leave alone till the bandage falls off and repeat till healed.

Works like a charm.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

My favorite burn remedy is chickweed. I make a salve from it each summer to keep handy. We heat and cook with wood, and our only lighting is with oil lamps, so we do get burned from time to time. Chickweed works fast to relieve the pain, and then if it's a more serious burn, Comfrey heals it quickly. I've never tried Comfrey initially for burns, though.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. .Aloe is my choice.

It does wonders for me.

It is a "gotta have" in the medicine chest.


----------

